# Can someone please explain this genkernel old config issue?

## digitall2000

(In reply to comment #0)

> To configure the new kernel version, I copied

> /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 to

> /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 and ran genkernel in order to

> use the settings of the previous kernel.

> used the config of the previous version and ran oldconfig 

Uh, don't do such things. Reopen if you can reproduce with *fresh* kernel

configuration and correct setup. It's totally unsafe to use use oldconfig

between 2.6.18 and 2.6.19 (and between different kernels version in general).

exactly why is it unsafe?

lance

----------

## wynn

Between 2.6.18 (or any lower version) and 2.6.19 (or any later version) the SATA settings have moved from under "SCSI low level drivers" to their own place "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers".

The oldconfig script can't transfer the SATA settings from the old place to the new, thus, no SATA in 2.6.19 when using a config from 2.6.18 or earlier.

It is probably unlikely that such a move will take place again and there were lots of warnings from the kernel developers about it, but still, lots of people got caught. genkernel uses a config from 2.6.17 and suffers the same fate when it is used to compile 2.6.19 or later without manual intervention (make menuconfig).

Usually, the oldconfig script will drop any old settings which are no longer in the new kernel version and present new ones to the user to make a choice.

"Unsafe" is relying blindly on oldconfig doing the right thing, it is a good idea to check the settings before compiling if not start afresh with "make defconfig" and go through everything.

"Once bitten, twice shy".

----------

## digitall2000

hi

so if i am not using SATA it should not matter

thanks for the quick reply

lance

----------

## wynn

Hmmm, would you sue me if I said "Yes"  :Smile: 

It's up to you: as long as you keep the idea that it is not cut-and-dried somewhere close at hand, you will probably be alright. When you boot a new kernel for the first time, you should watch the boot messages and if anything out of the ordinary flashes past, check /var/log/messages when (if?) you login.

It would be a good idea to familiarize yourself with the "normal" boot messages and /var/log/messages output.

You can get some idea of where the problem lies from the messages and it would then be worth going through the new kernel config, perhaps comparing it with the old one to see what has changed.

----------

## digitall2000

i am having problems getting 2.6.19-r5 to recognize or even

setup a mouse port on an old AMD compaq.  so i have tried

the .config from the minimal CD on 2 older kernels tha have 

since been pulled from portage, but they have worked, mousewise.

so what could i use to compare, short of doing long hand the .config 

from the CD and the one that gets loaded when you build the system?

thank you again

lance

----------

## wynn

When you say "mouse port", do you mean PS/2 port?

Can you paste the old config that yields a working mouse port and the 2.6.19 one that doesn't, to http://pastebin.ca/ and post the URLs? Before pasting, you might like to change the "Expire this post in:" time (at the bottom of the page) from the default "Never" to something like "3 days".

----------

## digitall2000

this is what i mean by no port:

in dmesg on PIII box it says

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq12

on both AMD boxes box says only.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

no aux port on irq 12

can i use a diff program?

thanks again

lance

these machines are not really functional right now, 

just setting them up so i will post to that site laterLast edited by digitall2000 on Fri Mar 16, 2007 10:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wynn

You can use diff but there is a lot of clutter.

Compaqs were funny machines, they used to have their own setup disk but that's perhaps going back to the days of DOS.

I'll have a look around but, if one config/kernel works and another doesn't, then it looks as though studying the kernel is going to pay dividends.

----------

## digitall2000

yeah the PS/2 mouse port

now i have a pIII of the same era and that works fine, 

with 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 in fact,  i am now using the PIII as a 

gateway/router

so i think it's a quirk in the MB for the AMDs

i have noticed that as of late some kernels have been pulled 

from portage and others have been marked as unstable

but as i am new to this i haven't a clue why

i have 2 successful compiles on one of the AMD compaqs

if they run properly i won't know till later

 successful as in creating that AUX port for the mouse

linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

home_net input # ls

by-path  event0  event1  mice  mouse0

home_net input #

as compared to this

linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 DOES NOT CREATE THE MOUSE PORT

home_net ~ # cd /dev/input

home_net input # ls

by-path  event0  event1  mice

an now 2.6.15-r1 on the other AMD is successful in creating the AUX mouse port

oh yeah do i need to state or run hotplug coldplug or udev from grub or rc-update any longer?

and if i roll my own kernel do i need to copy the System.Map to the /boot directory?

thanks you for your help

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> i have noticed that as of late some kernels have been pulled from portage and others have been marked as unstable

 There was a real massacre this morning on the daily "emerge --sync", I thought all of portage was  going to be deleted. Removing stuff from portage is just to clean out things which are no longer current; if you really want them, the ebuilds are still on the web site but marked "hidden". Stuff is marked unstable when it first appears or when bugs are reported in it, AFAIK.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> udev from grub, hotplug coldplug in rc-update

 udev on the kernel command line is no longer needed, coldplug is now included in udev and its existence usually blocks a udev upgrade, hotplug does not need to be added to a runlevel by rc-update.

The kernel used to look for and read System.map on starting but doesn't now; however, /sbin/modules-update looks for System.map and won't run depmod if it can't find it â there's a bug open on this,  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165134

For some time now I've used a USB mouse and, as long as HID_INPUT was enabled, it worked. Can you give more details on the motherboard and the AMD CPU? I've also always imagined that /dev/input/mice was all that was needed but recent experience leads me to believe that /dev/input/mouse0 is also needed. /dev/input/by-id is useful too

```
ls -l /dev/input/by-id/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Mar 10 09:19 usb-Logitech_USB-PS.2_Optical_Mouse-event-mouse -> ../event2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Mar 10 09:19 usb-Logitech_USB-PS.2_Optical_Mouse-mouse -> ../mouse0
```

[Edit] On an Athlon XP here, plugging in a PS/2 mouse gave

```
Mar 10 11:03:02 smoothwall serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Mar 10 11:03:02 smoothwall serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
```

and the mouse was at /dev/psaux (a symlink to /dev/misc/psaux)

```
# ls -l /dev/psaux

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Mar 10 11:02 /dev/psaux -> misc/psaux
```

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

i'm back and i need some explanation

on "Can you paste the old config that yields a working mouse port and the 2.6.19 one that doesn't, to http://pastebin.ca/ and post the URLs"

just where do i find these files? paths please

so here is where i am at 

on one machines  AMD k-6 400MHz  i have 

2.6.17-r8 and 2.6.18-r6 that create the AUX port with irq 12 using genkernel

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

then with 2.6.19-r5 and 2.6.20-r2 i get no AUX port just

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1 

the other machine is a AMDk-6 500MHz

2.6.15 -r5 and 2.6.16 -13 that create both the AUX and KBD ports

then with 2.6.19-r5 and 2.6.20-r2 i get no AUX port just

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1 

i umerged genkernel and reemeged it again before trying the 2.6.20-r2 with genkernel

but still no success

i tried 2.6.20-r2 because on another post a guy was having a similar problem

kernel bug?

genkernel bug?

brain bug? (mine that is)

if there is any info you need to help me let me know

thank you for your help so far,

lance

----------

## wynn

The configs should be in /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6/.config (working) and /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (not working) for your AMD k-6 400MHz.

I have since found (thanks NeddySeagoon) that there is a simpler way to paste files, nopaste.

"emerge app-text/nopaste" and then, assuming the paths above are correct

```
cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

nopaste .config
```

and the same for the other one.

These pastes will be deleted after 24 hours â see http://www.rafb.net/paste/ for more information.

----------

## digitall2000

thanks emerging now 

lance

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

here are the nopaste urls, all off the AMD 400MHz:

linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 

http://rafb.net/p/3Ge8TR25.html

linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2

http://rafb.net/p/VrYWAd48.html

linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

http://rafb.net/p/qIoU2028.html

thanks again for all your help,

lance

----------

## wynn

Thanks, got them: using wget brought them down as HTML   :Sad: 

However, clicking on the URL displayed them on the site: you can then click on "Show as plain text", save it and then it's OK   :Smile: 

Pause for study ...

----------

## digitall2000

so what i found is 

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set --- on the working kernel

 CONFIG_SERIO_RAW = m --- on both non working kernels

could this be it?

lance

----------

## digitall2000

ooooops 

i think i was wrong 

lance

----------

## wynn

From what I can see so far, the important bits are CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 and CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2 and those are in all three configs as "=y".

It doesn't look as if CONFIG_SERIO_RAW has anything to do with a PS/2 mouse.

I'll try the three configs on the experimental machine tomorrow.

----------

## digitall2000

thanks

it is strange though that this situation happened on both 

AMD machines at the turn of a kernel  (@ 2.19.*)

older post maybe helps

http://kerneltrap.org/node/1692

also have seen things about HID and USB

i just don't know enough about the config of a kernel 

and it looks to me that there has been considerable changes

to the configuration of the kernel from 2.18 > 2.19

lance

----------

## wynn

The 2.6.18 .config you sent works OK

```
Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r7 (wynn@smoothwall) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Tue Mar 20 09:27:24 GMT 2007

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have KBD irq; using default 1

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Mar 20 09:36:37 smoothwall mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
```

but the 2.6.19 hangs the boot because the CD-ROM has lost its interrupt. I've compared the IDE parts of the 2.6.18 and 2.6.19 and they seems the same. I don't think I'll be able to run that one.

Yes, 2.6.18-gentoo and 2.6.18-gentoo-r7 are the only ones now and have been masked because of a bug report.

I'm afraid I can't see any way forward on this one, sorry   :Sad: 

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

yeah 2.6.18 works for me, it is at 2.6.19 that my (and what i've read others)

mice stopped working.  it will be interesting to see what the resolve is?

thanks ever so much for all your help,

lance

P.S. 

hey do you know anything about wireless and APs

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547372-highlight-.html

----------

## wynn

Well, I had to fiddle   :Smile: 

I've modified your 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 .config and it now boots

```
Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall Linux version 2.6.19-lance-r5 (wynn@smoothwall) (gcc

version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Tue Mar 20 16:25:10 GMT 2007

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f has been reserved

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x370-0x375 has been reserved

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have KBD irq; using default 1

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Mar 20 16:32:49 smoothwall mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
```

and finds the AUX port.

If you want to try it, it's pasted at http://rafb.net/p/68wAtU14.html. Note that you will probably have to change the IDE chipset, on smoothwall it's VIA82XXX which may not suit.

It also has three Ethernet controllers compiled in 3c59x, 8136too and via-rhine.

A whole lot of stuff that wasn't relevant here and probably not on your machine either, has been removed: low level SCSI drivers, all IDE chipset drivers except the VIA one, and so on. The processor has been left at K6 even though the processor here is K7.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

do you know what you may have changed to have it create the AUX port?

can i download it to a .txt file and edit it directly, or how would i go about editing the file other wise?

like i said i am new to kernel stuff, could you be a little more explicit please?

the AMDs are all SIS and that seems to be the chipset that i has the problems, at least from what i have 

seen on the internet.

home_net ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 530 Host (rev 02)

00:00.1 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge) (rev b1)

00:01.1 Class ff00: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] ACPI

00:01.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 11)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 530/620 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev a2)

home_net ~ #

the PIII that worked with 2.6.19 is all intel

PIII ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub] (rev 03)

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AA PCI Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801AA IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA USB (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801AA SMBus (rev 02)

01:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

PIII ~ #

thanks again for your help

lance

----------

## wynn

Oh yes, before I forget again, that "older post" you pointed to is perhaps too old as it is about a user changing from 2.4.23 to the testing version of 2.6, not even 2.6.0.

To get the file in a proper state to use, go to http://rafb.net/p/68wAtU14.html, click on "Show as plain text" and then use the browser's File > Save Page As to save it as (for instance) config-2.6.19-r5-modified.

Copy this file to /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (on one of the AMD's) as .config and run "make menuconfig" to change it.

There is a very good video on using menuconfig: Kernel configuration slideshow

Based on your lspci, you will need to enable

```
<*>         SiS5513 chipset support
```

that is, navigate to

```
  -> Device Drivers

    -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support
```

and it's nearly at the end. To select it as compiled in (it must be), type "y".

For the Ethernet controller, navigate to

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Network device support

      -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)
```

and select

```
    <*>   RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
```

this can be a module (select with "m") if you like â doesn't matter. You can leave the 3Com card, the other RealTek card and the via-rhine selected, the kernel will choose the right driver.

For the audio controller, navigate to

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Sound

    -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

      -> PCI devices
```

and select

```
    <M> ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)
```

this can be compiled in if you like. This is already seleced as a module together with dozens of others, so there is nothing to do.

That should be enough to give you a booting system with a network connection.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

thank you ever so much

i should be able to get to that sometime today

will post asap

thanks again

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> hey do you know anything about wireless and APs https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547372-highlight-.html

 Nothing about XP and how it works, no.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn, 

do i need to put any of these modules in the kernel auto load dir?

lance

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

on the wireless i also have gentoo loaded on my laptop

so, should i be able to ping the gentoo AP if i am connected to it?

if so what switch in the kernel config might keep a ping from being returned?

thanks,

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> on the wireless i also have gentoo loaded on my laptop so, should i be able to ping the gentoo AP if i am connected to it?
> 
> if so what switch in the kernel config might keep a ping from being returned?

 I can't think that the kernel has anything to do with it.

If you send a ping packet to your AP, there must be a route for it, for example, on this machine, route shows

```
# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2000   0        0 ath0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         voyager.home    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

so, if I ping the AP on 192.168.0.50, it is automatically routed through 192.168.0.0, the wireless NIC.

The default route is via the router, voyager.home, so any IP address which does not belong to the 192.168.0.0 subnet (192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.254) or the 192.168.1.0 subnet will be sent there.

Also, some routers are set up to ignore pings for security, in the same way as they would ignore lots of other packets.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

i am talking about being directly connected, wireless wise, from the laptop to the AP.

and on the same subnet

still need the route?

thanks,

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> i am talking about being directly connected, wireless wise, from the laptop to the AP.
> 
> and on the same subnet
> 
> still need the route?

 Oh yes, without the route whatever it is that sends packets out doesn't know where to send them. Routing is an essential part of networking, even for simple things like two machines just connected via a hub.

----------

## digitall2000

thanks again

lance

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

after i recompile the kernel how do i make my modules like the ones for 

madwifi accessible to the new kernel?

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> after i recompile the kernel how do i make my modules like the ones for madwifi accessible to the new kernel?

 You just need to emerge them

```
emerge madwifi-ng
```

but these out-of-kernel modules rely on finding the source for the kernel so the /usr/src/linux symlink must be pointing to the kernel source.

[Advanced] After compiling and installing a new kernel, say 2.6.20-gentoo-r3, while running the old kernel, say 2.6.19-gentoo-r5, you can compile the modules for the new kernel if the symlink is pointing to the new kernel's source, i.e.

```
# uname -r

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-03-15 08:33 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3

# emerge madwifi-ng
```

will compile madwifi-ng for the 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 kernel and install the modules in the /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3 directory. When you boot the new kernel ath-pci will be there and will/should start the wireless card.

Further, if you add the "symlink" USE flag to gentoo-sources, the symlink will be changed to point to the new kernel source every time you emerge a new kernel.

----------

## digitall2000

hi wynn,

for kernel pointing i use "eselect"

1. so if a module is not found i should reemerge the program that created that module?

2. how do i find out what program creates which modules? [madwifi-ng > ath_pci and others]

well no mouse -- no aux port on irq 12 

still only  2.6.15-r1,  2.6.16-r13,  2.6.19-r5 kernels listed as stable

i do have 2.6.20-r2 on this machine should i try that one?

one benefit i did get from this .config was a nice frame buffer

could you so kindly point me to the lines that create the frame buffer?

so i can duplicate that on my other machines

i am posting the .config that i used so you can see if i didn't bork it or something

qMan src # uname -r

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

qMan src # ls -la

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Mar 20 11:55 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 Feb 26 16:23 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Aug  3  2006 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Mar 20 11:55 linux -> linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Mar  9 16:04 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Mar  9 22:47 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Mar 20 19:19 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Mar 16 04:43 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2

qMan src #

qMan linux # nopaste .config

http://rafb.net/p/Z9Z3Pn66.html

qMan linux #

here is what i have:

qMan input # ls -a

.  ..  by-path  event0  event1  mice

qMan input #

OK on my PIII of the same era "500MHz" but all intel chips

PIII input # ls

by-path  event0  event1  event2  mice  mouse0

PIII input #

qMan input # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@qMan) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #2 SMP Tue Mar 20 19:02:20 PDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000177f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000177f0000 - 00000000177f3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000177f3000 - 0000000017800000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

375MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 96240) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    96240

  HighMem     96240 ->    96240

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    96240

On node 0 totalpages: 96240

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 719 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 91425 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.1 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f69a0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x177f3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x177f3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x5008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 17800000:e87f0000)

Detected 500.037 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 95489

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 #root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 #udev

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (012fa000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0443000 soft=c043b000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 377092k/384960k available (2451k kernel code, 7416k reserved, 599k data, 216k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd8000000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 631 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd77f0000   ( 375 MB)

      .init : 0xc0400000 - 0xc0436000   ( 216 kB)

      .data : 0xc0364d62 - 0xc03fabf4   ( 599 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0364d62   (2451 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1001.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=5007620)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 32K (32 bytes/line), D cache 32K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)

CPU0: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor stepping 0c

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:00.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e4800000-e48fffff

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e47fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1174471149.540:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

vesafb: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp., 6306, 0A (OEM: SiS)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c7e7:0000

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7ec5, set palette = c00c7f39

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe4000000, mapped to 0xd8080000, using 8192k, total 8192k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd8014000, 00:90:47:04:02:84, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:00.1

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:00.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:00.1[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 14

PCI: setting IRQ 14 as level-triggered

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS530 ATA 66 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 91080D5, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX140E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: R/RW 4x4x24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 21095424 sectors (10800 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=20928/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

Failed to execute /linuxrc.  Attempting defaults...

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

sis630_smbus 0000:00:01.0: SIS630 comp. bus not detected, module not inserted.

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.2[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: irq 3, io mem 0xe4910000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

gameport: ES1938 is pci0000:00:0f.0/gameport0, io 0xe400, speed 1084kHz

ath_hal: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload ELAN 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload K6 REGPARM 4KSTACKS '

wlan: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload ELAN 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload K6 REGPARM 4KSTACKS '

ath_rate_sample: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload ELAN 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload K6 REGPARM 4KSTACKS '

ath_pci: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload ELAN 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload K6 REGPARM 4KSTACKS '

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 530 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

qMan input #

thank you for your time and all your input

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> for kernel pointing i use "eselect"

 I've not used that but if you find yourself in the kernel source corresponding to the running kernel, then it's OK: you can check to be sure by the commands shown after "[Advanced]" in the previous post.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> 1. so if a module is not found i should reemerge the program that created that module?
> 
> 2. how do i find out what program creates which modules? [madwifi-ng > ath_pci and others]

 (1) Yes (2) In most cases you will not be looking for a module but a package which supports a particular piece of hardware. Once you've got the package, you can run

```
$ equery files madwifi-ng

[ Searching for packages matching madwifi-ng... ]

* Contents of net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1:

<snip>

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/ath_hal.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/ath_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/ath_rate_sample.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan_acl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan_ccmp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan_scan_ap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan_tkip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan_wep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wlan_xauth.ko
```

All the files with the .ko extension are madwifi-ng modules.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> well no mouse -- no aux port on irq 12 
> 
> still only  2.6.15-r1,  2.6.16-r13,  2.6.19-r5 kernels listed as stable
> 
> i do have 2.6.20-r2 on this machine should i try that one?

 Yes, it's worth a try but it appears that it's something on your AMD motherboard. I've since found out (it's in the kernel help) that PS/2 mice use /dev/input/mice just like USB mice. /dev/psaux is not needed (your pasted config will use /dev/input/mice).

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> one benefit i did get from this .config was a nice frame buffer
> 
> could you so kindly point me to the lines that create the frame buffer?
> 
> so i can duplicate that on my other machines

 I think this is it

```
  -> Device Drivers

    -> Graphics support

[*] Enable firmware EDID

<*> Support for frame buffer devices

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

(1280x1024@75) VESA default mode

Console display driver support  --->

    --- VGA text console

    [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM

    (128)   Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)

    [*]   Video mode selection support

    <*> Framebuffer Console support

    [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

    [ ] Select compiled-in fonts

Logo configuration  --->

    [*] Bootup logo

    [*]   Standard black and white Linux logo

    [*]   Standard 16-color Linux logo

    [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo
```

All the hardware specific framebuffer support (nVidia, Intel, ATI Radeon &c.) has been left unselected, VESA seems to be enough.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> i am posting the .config that i used so you can see if i didn't bork it or something
> 
> qMan src # uname -r
> 
> 2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ...

 No, it looks as though you have the kernel source that corresponds to the running kernel.

As regards the kernel, it is rejecting the madwifi modules because they have been compiled against a kernel with a different processor and REGPARM setting:

```
ath_pci: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload ELAN 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload K6 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' 
```

the two lines (the version magic)

```
2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload ELAN 4KSTACKS

2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload K6 REGPARM 4KSTACKS
```

should be identical, the same words and the same number of words. From this it seems that the 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 kernel config that was in the source when the madwifi package was emerge'd had the processor set to AMD Elan in

```
-> Processor type and features

    -> Subarchitecture Type
```

and the help says

```
Select this for an AMD Elan processor.

Do not use this option for K6/Athlon/Opteron processors!
```

  :Smile: 

The other difference is the setting of

```
   [*] Use register arguments
```

 again in "Processor type and features".

As it is the modules version magic that is wrong, you can correct it by emerge'ng madwifi-ng again â but check that the .config in the kernel source doesn't have CONFIG_X86_ELAN and does have CONFIG_MK6=y and CONFIG_REGPARM=y (your pasted config has the correct settings).

Are you using initrd? Your kernel command line

```
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 #root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 #udev
```

is set up for it but later on it says

```
Failed to execute /linuxrc. Attempting defaults...
```

which looks as if it isn't.

----------

## digitall2000

hi wynn 

just got back in

i'm gonna work backwards here 

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using initrd? Your kernel command line

 

well i really don't know how grub reads lines of instructions. i did put a comment mark before root=/dev/ram0

figuring that the rest of the line would be ignored like in c programing, or does grub start reading the line again

after some whitespace? i did not try the initrd as i do not know how to set up the initrd.

 *Quote:*   

> check that the .config in the kernel source doesn't have CONFIG_X86_ELAN and does have CONFIG_MK6=y and CONFIG_REGPARM=y (your pasted config has the correct settings).

 

the location and kernel pointer is the location from which i ran make menuconfig and should be the same .config

how is the best method of perusing the .config? 

i am not too worried about most other things except why after 2.6.18 i cannot get a AUX mouse port

again should i try the config you posted against the 2.6.20-r2?

also can i try to use the config you posted against the 2.6.16-r3 that i have on the same machine?

or the 2.6.18 that i have on the other AMD?

 *Quote:*   

> regards the kernel, it is rejecting the madwifi modules because they have been compiled against a kernel with a 
> 
> different processor and REGPARM setting:

 

well this is interesting because the kernel that is set to "Elan" creates an AUX port on irq 12.  though i was using  kernel 2.6.16-13.

still the mouse works in gpm and fires up the wireless card in AP mode, also is the machine i was asking the pinging questions about.

on the mouse port, still troubled by it not working after kernel 2.6.18

 *Quote:*   

> I've since found out (it's in the kernel help) that PS/2 mice use /dev/input/mice just like USB mice. /dev/psaux is not 
> 
> needed (your pasted config will use /dev/input/mice). 

 

that is why i posted this bit below, the PIII that will create a AUX port on irq 12 using kernel 2.6.19-r5 

also has an event2 and mouse0 created in /dev/input

the AMD 500MHz 

qMan /dev/input # ls 

by-path event0 event1 mice

qMan /dev/input #

OK on my PIII of the same era "500MHz" but all intel chips

PIII /dev/input # ls

by-path event0 event1 event2 mice mouse0

PIII /dev/input #

seems to me to be a SIS chip issue

these compaqs have such  limited bios screens

no pnp os or not

but all the irqs are set to auto

again it work before kernel 2.6.19

thanks again 

right now i am a little confused

i asked too many varied questions 

i should have stuck just to the mouse issue

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Are you using initrd? Your kernel command line 
> 
> well i really don't know how grub reads lines of instructions. i did put a comment mark before root=/dev/ram0
> 
> figuring that the rest of the line would be ignored like in c programing, or does grub start reading the line again
> ...

 I don't know either but the kernel has been given the whole line including "#". I suggest you use just

```
kernel ... root=/dev/hda3
```

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   check that the .config in the kernel source doesn't have CONFIG_X86_ELAN and does have CONFIG_MK6=y and CONFIG_REGPARM=y (your pasted config has the correct settings). 
> 
> the location and kernel pointer is the location from which i ran make menuconfig and should be the same .config
> 
> how is the best method of perusing the .config?

 You can run

```
grep 'CONFIG_X86_ELAN\|CONFIG_MK6\|CONFIG_REGPARM'
```

and check that it says CONFIG_X86_ELAN is unset (as a comment) and that the other two have "=y" after them. Otherwise, to read it, "less" will do fine.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> i am not too worried about most other things except why after 2.6.18 i cannot get a AUX mouse port
> 
> again should i try the config you posted against the 2.6.20-r2?
> 
> also can i try to use the config you posted against the 2.6.16-r3 that i have on the same machine?
> ...

 I don't think you will get a mouse port, all the configs tried here got the mouse port, if they don't on your AMDs then I don't think there is anything that can make them.

----------

## digitall2000

but still it is something that has changed from 2.6.18 >> 02.6.19

 and

can i try this config against the 2.6.20 kernels?

qMan linux # grep 'CONFIG_X86_ELAN\|CONFIG_MK6\|CONFIG_REGPARM' .config

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

CONFIG_MK6=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

qMan linux #

should i chage the regparm line?

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> but still it is something that has changed from 2.6.18 >> 02.6.19
> 
>  and can i try this config against the 2.6.20 kernels?

 To use the config for 2.6.20, copy it to the 2.6.20 source and run "make oldconfig" and, if any new options appear, make a choice: there will be a suggested choice (y or n) and you can just press Enter to take it. Then run "make && make modules_install".

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> qMan linux # grep 'CONFIG_X86_ELAN\|CONFIG_MK6\|CONFIG_REGPARM' .config
> 
> ...

 No, the REGPARM setting is correct. This option has gone in 2.6.20, the kernel now always uses registers to pass arguments.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

i am compiling 2.6.20 now

hey, do you know of a definitive book on linux, or do you have a favorite author, 

or some very good web sites? i really like gentoo, the problem i have had since 

i first tried red hat a few years ago is the documentaion on linux is slacking. 

thanks again for all your help 

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> hey, do you know of a definitive book on linux, or do you have a favorite author, 
> 
> or some very good web sites? i really like gentoo, the problem i have had since 
> 
> i first tried red hat a few years ago is the documentaion on linux is slacking.

 Apart from the Gentoo documentation and the gentoo-wiki, no special web sites, no books, no authors. The knowledge has grown like dust settling in an unfrequented corner of a room   :Smile: 

Several years working on Solaris helped too.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

so if the kernels before 2.6.19 did create the AUX port on this MB with the SIS chipset

and the kernels 2.6.19 and after do not create the AUX port on this MB with the SIS chipset

is that considered a bug?

lance

----------

## wynn

Yes, it certainly seems that way.

gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 is the latest stable version, you can post a bug on https://bugs.gentoo.org/, you will have to register to do it.

To see what a bug report should look like, you can select one or two from "View Bugs Reported in the last 12 hours".

----------

## digitall2000

well,

2.6.20 is not done.  it takes awhile on a 400MHz box

lance

----------

## wynn

I've had a look at the code in 2.6.18-gentoo-r5 and 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 using diff and there are a lot of changes.

One (old) post I came across said that the problem exists in an SMP kernel but goes away in a non-SMP kernel.

If you like, you can change the kernel config from SMP to non-SMP

```
-> Processor type and features

[ ] Symmetric multi-processing support
```

and see if that makes a difference.

I thought enabling SMP on a uniprocessor machine didn't make a difference but the help says

```
                      Symmetric multi-processing support

CONFIG_SMP:

This enables support for systems with more than one CPU. If you have a system with only one CPU, like most personal computers, say N. If you have a system with more than one CPU, say Y.

If you say N here, the kernel will run on single and multiprocessor machines, but will use only one CPU of a multiprocessor machine. If you say Y here, the kernel will run on many, but not all, singleprocessor machines. On a singleprocessor machine, the kernel will run faster if you say N here.
```

----------

## digitall2000

yeah 

i could tell there were alot of changes just by looking at the web pages we posted

2.6.20 just finished i am going to try to boot it

should i change the SMP kernel switch on 2.6.19 or try it on 2.6.20?

how do i clean up my /boot area by just using rm?

these two AMDs have very limited hard drives what can i use to view the HD usage from a console?

thanks

lance

----------

## digitall2000

well,

2.6.20-r2 still

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

but more event*

qMan input # ls -a

.  ..  by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  mice

qMan input #

i did the old config answer questions make && make modules_install

so again should i try the SMP kernel switch on the 20 kernel or the 19 kernel 

so if on the 19 kernel then i still need to do oldconfig, correct?Last edited by digitall2000 on Thu Mar 22, 2007 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> should i change the SMP kernel switch on 2.6.19 or try it on 2.6.20?

 Just as you like, if you run 2.6.20 with SMP and you don't get an AUX then it will show that there is still something wrong.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> how do i clean up my /boot area by just using rm?

 Yes, just make sure you don't delete a kernel which is still in your grub.conf and which you might want to boot again.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> these two AMDs have very limited hard drives what can i use to view the HD usage from a console?

 Use "df" as in

```
# df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1             20659028  12282124   7327460  63% /

udev                    517408      2772    514636   1% /dev

/dev/sda2              4150732   2332300   1607580  60% /home

/dev/sda5             20667060  11573584   8043632  59% /mnt/sda-backups

/dev/sda6             20667060   8145420  11471796  42% /mnt/iso-images

/dev/sda7             20667060   1833100  17784116  10% /mnt/packages

/dev/sdb6             20667060   9012740  10604476  46% /mnt/sdb-backups

tmpfs                   517408         0    517408   0% /dev/shm
```

To find out what is taking up a lot of space in a directory, for instance, home

```
du /home | sort -n | tail
```

which will sort the output from smallest to largest and then just show the last 10 entries or so.

A compiled kernel in /usr/src can take up between 350 and 400 megabytes.

----------

## digitall2000

cool thanks

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

qMan linux # grep 'SMP' .config

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

qMan linux #

so SMP is set i will try again and unset SMP to see if that works

thank you

lance

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> so again should i try the SMP kernel switch on the 20 kernel or the 19 kernel

 Whichever one. You have shown that neither of them have the AUX port with SMP enabled so it doesn't matter which one you disable SMP in.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> so if on the 19 kernel then i still need to do oldconfig, correct?

 If you are using the same config that you used to compile the version with SMP then all you need to do is run menuconfig to disable SMP and then recompile with "make && make modules_install".

"make oldconfig" is only needed if you are using a config from a previous kernel.

----------

## digitall2000

well damn 

that did not work

am going to try 2.6.19-r5 now

lance

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

nodda this is 2.6.19-r5 on the AMD

qMan ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

qMan linux # grep 'CONFIG_X86_ELAN\|CONFIG_MK6\|CONFIG_REGPARM' .config

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

CONFIG_MK6=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

qMan linux # grep SMP .config

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y <what is this?>

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

qMan / # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     142293    XT-PIC-XT        timer

  1:        296    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  3:          1    XT-PIC-XT        ohci_hcd:usb1

  5:          1    XT-PIC-XT        ES1938

  8:          2    XT-PIC-XT        rtc

  9:          1    XT-PIC-XT        acpi

 10:       1057    XT-PIC-XT        eth0

 14:       2432    XT-PIC-XT        ide0

 15:         76    XT-PIC-XT        ide1

NMI:          0

ERR:          0

no irq 12 where  the (i8042) mouse should be

qMan /dev/input # ls

by-path  event0  mice

qMan /dev/input #

qMan linux # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@qMan) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 Thu Mar 22 21:17:20 PDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000177f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000177f0000 - 00000000177f3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000177f3000 - 0000000017800000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

375MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 96240) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    96240

  HighMem     96240 ->    96240

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    96240

On node 0 totalpages: 96240

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 719 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 91425 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.1 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f69a0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x177f3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x177f3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x5008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 17800000:e87f0000)

Detected 500.017 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 95489

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0402000 soft=c0401000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 377432k/384960k available (2319k kernel code, 7040k reserved, 556k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffeb000 - 0xfffff000   (  80 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd8000000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 631 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd77f0000   ( 375 MB)

      .init : 0xc03d1000 - 0xc03fc000   ( 172 kB)

      .data : 0xc0343e4d - 0xc03cf054   ( 556 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0343e4d   (2319 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1000.53 BogoMIPS (lpj=5002671)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 32K (32 bytes/line), D cache 32K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000002 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor stepping 0c

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:00.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e4800000-e48fffff

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e47fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1174601562.540:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

vesafb: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp., 6306, 0A (OEM: SiS)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c7e7:0000

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7ec5, set palette = c00c7f39

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe4000000, mapped to 0xd8080000, using 8192k, total 8192k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd8014000, 00:90:47:04:02:84, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 91080D5, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX140E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: R/RW 4x4x24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 21095424 sectors (10800 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=20928/16/63

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

sis630_smbus 0000:00:01.0: SIS630 comp. bus not detected, module not inserted.

ath_hal: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

wlan: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ath_rate_sample: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ath_pci: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.2[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: irq 3, io mem 0xe4910000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI Error (evgpe-0711): No handler or method for GPE[ 7], disabling event [20060707]

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

posted the configs:

2.6.19-r5

http://rafb.net/p/jshQm837.html

2.6.20-r2

http://rafb.net/p/AEVmgq66.html

how can i see what is on which irq?

any more ideas?

is dis a bug or what?

thaks again 

lance

----------

## wynn

Nothing seems to have changed, with SMP off you still have no AUX port. Time for that bug report.

There's no explanation for "BROKEN_ON_SMP" and there's nowhere that it is set.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn.

in my dmesg on the nomouse AMD there is a line:

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report  

do you know what that means?

lance

just grasping at straws 

i just registered at buzilla, waiting for my password

are these gentoo-sources kernels that gentoo tweaks?

could they be breaking something?

is there a plain straight kernel i could try just to see if it would work?

----------

## wynn

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> in my dmesg on the nomouse AMD there is a line:
> 
> PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report  
> 
> do you know what that means?

 No, you could try adding that to the kernel command line and seeing if that makes a difference.

 *digitall2000 wrote:*   

> are these gentoo-sources kernels that gentoo tweaks?
> 
> could they be breaking something?
> 
> is there a plain straight kernel i could try just to see if it would work?

 Yes, gentoo-sources are "vanilla" kernels with Gentoo tweaks, the plain kernel is sys-kernel/vanilla-sources but the latest "stable" one is 2.6.18.6.

----------

## digitall2000

well

interesting that 2.6.18-r6 is the last one i have on one of my AMDs that creates a mouse

lance

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

just sent in a bug report

lance

----------

## wynn

Very nice, let's hope a patch is forthcoming.

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

i got this on the bug

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

lance 

am trying that now

and it did not work

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

yesterday i threw just one switch (CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX) and the 

kernel compiled really qwickly

how does that work?

lance

----------

## wynn

Perhaps because you didn't run "make clean" before recompiling so all it had to compile was the bit that was affected by this configuration option.

If you are going to reopen your bug report, it would probably be best to recompile the kernel after doing a "make clean".

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,would you show me the full syntax please?

thanks 

lance

----------

## digitall2000

wynn,

hey i am emerging the ati drivers.

i was using putty from my xp box and putty gave me an out of memory error and crashed.

so my question is how can i go to a console on that machine and view when that emerge  

(recompiling) is done?

the new ati driver pulled in 2.6.20-r3 and was recompiling xorg so i do not want to turn the 

machine off until it is finished

thanks for any help you can offer

lance

----------

## wynn

You should be able to use the machine itself, not X, but one of the consoles, assuming it is booted to Linux.

Just Ctrl-Alt-F1 will give you the first console (F2 the second and so on) and then you can enter commands to see how jobs are progressing.

Use "ls -ltr /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3" to see what the latest change is in the kernel source directory or "tail /var/log/emerge.log" to see how far the emerge has got. A package which takes a long time to emerge will not show any change to emerge.log for some time.

----------

## digitall2000

thanks wynn,

well on the mouse issue

some just gave me a PIII generic

took out the HD from one of the AMDs

recompiled the kernel

the mouse works

it seems to be an issue with the SIS chipset

thanks again,

lance

----------

## digitall2000

hey wynn,

would you kindly look at this for me:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3983205.html#3983205

thank you,

lance

----------

## digitall2000

hi wynn,

just in

 ------- Comment  #10 From Dmitry Torokhov  2007-04-06 20:58:47 0000  [reply] -------

This may be due to broken AUX IRQ delivery test in 2.6.19. 2.6.21 and recent

stable 2.6.20.x should have this issue resolved

lance

----------

